# sexual side effects



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Has anyone here NOT had sexual side effects on SSRI's? Which ones?


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

I am on Amitrityline, I am starting to have some problems with my IBS coming back in the last couple of days, however I have not had ANY sexual side effects


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Hi Spoon,Thanks for responding. I think amitriptyline is a tricyclic though. Sounds like it hasn't really done the job for your IBS. How long have you been on it, and as it been really sedating?


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Dont know what a SSRI is but I have a slight drop in ummm performance capability since starting librax....wife doesnt mind says it forces me to have more for play (how the hell do you spell forplay, fourplay, or for play)until I am fully ready.Does it have a similar effect on women?


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi, I know you said not had side effects, but I thought i'd reply tho....I've been on paxil since december and only in the last month has my libido gone back to normal...What a relief!


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Engine23,Is Librax an anti anxiety med? SSRIs are a class of antidepressants, tricyclics are another. There is some evidence that both types can be effective in treating IBS. I'd like to try using an SSRI this way but it sounds like all of them have some potential for this type of side effect. To answer your question, yes. It can effect women too in exactly the way you describe...Lisa_NZ,Are you still on Paxil? If so, it's encouraging to hear that the effect is transient for some people. Thanks for letting me know!


----------

